# Men's Adventure?!



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I was doing a little book browsing today and I clicked on the "Genre Fiction" tab of the Fiction section. Right below Horror, I noticed something I'd never noticed before.

*Men's Adventure*

What in the Sam hill is Men's Adventure and how would it differ from the Action and Adventure category above?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I was doing a little book browsing today and I clicked on the "Genre Fiction" tab of the Fiction section. Right below Horror, I noticed something I'd never noticed before.
> 
> *Men's Adventure*
> 
> What in the Sam hill is Men's Adventure and how would it differ from the Action and Adventure category above?


More sex?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I was doing a little book browsing today and I clicked on the "Genre Fiction" tab of the Fiction section. Right below Horror, I noticed something I'd never noticed before.
> 
> *Men's Adventure*
> 
> What in the Sam hill is Men's Adventure and how would it differ from the Action and Adventure category above?


Picture books??
Hunting and fishing??
Sports??

I have no idea!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks to me that the books are the type that, if made into a movie, would have lots of car chases and explosions.

Probably also "well described" female characters. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> More sex?


Seriously? Have you read women's genre fiction?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Probably also "well described" female characters. . . . .
> 
> Ann


Now where did I put that picture of Salaambo.....?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously? Have you read women's genre fiction?
> 
> Betsy


I meant "more sex" than in the "Action/Adventure" category. I know no "men's" book is going to have more sex than a bodice-ripper. _Cruder_ sex, maybe, but not more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I meant "more sex" than in the "Action/Adventure" category. I know no "men's" book is going to have more sex than a bodice-ripper. _Cruder_ sex, maybe, not not more.


Hey, it ain't just the bodice rippers anymore...but I get your point.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was actually thinking of moving my books to the Men's Adventure category. So far, only men have read and liked them. Why doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe "Men's Adventure" refers specifically to war stories?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have no idea what men's adventure is, but I am currently reading Gone For a Soldier and enjoying it. But then, I also loved Outlander series and am a huge James Bond movie fan, so I guess I may just be weird. 

Oh yes, my husband also calls me a computer geek.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

In Men's Adventure the heros will not be girly men.  Or girls.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> But then, I also loved Outlander series and am a huge James Bond movie fan, so I guess I may just be weird.


You're not weird, just eclectic. 



> Oh yes, my husband also calls me a computer geek.


I always take "geek" as a great compliment - geeks rock! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I always take "geek" as a great compliment - geeks rock! LOL!


Well, we certainly rule. Only some of us rock.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I was actually thinking of moving my books to the Men's Adventure category. So far, only men have read and liked them. Why doesn't that make sense?


That's not true....Sheryl was raving about your book. And what about Sailor?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's not true....Sheryl was raving about your book. And what about Sailor?


Leslie,

I apologize for making such a flatfooted statement; I usually try to be slipperier than that. 

I must have missed Sheryl's comment; I'll try to find it to thank her properly.

Jeff


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Seriously? Have you read women's genre fiction?


Is there a rolling around on the floor laughing and clutching it's sides smiley?

~robin


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> You're not weird, just eclectic.


Thanks, I like eclectic better.

I agree, Geeks definitely rule. Especially after my husband's uncle spent $100 for the computer guy to try unsucccessfully to fix his internet connection and I was able to just upgrade his version of MSN and now it works like a charm. I didn't even charge him.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I apologize for making such a flatfooted statement; I usually try to be slipperier than that.
> 
> ...


Oh....wait a minute. I might be way off the mark. I think Sheryl gave a super positive review to Mike's book (In Her Name). I'm sorry, Jeff -- I didn't mean to mix up our two indies authors like that. But I still think Sailor was reading yours and was enjoying it.

Leslie slinks off, hanging head in shame...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh....wait a minute. I might be way off the mark. I think Sheryl gave a super positive review to Mike's book (In Her Name). I'm sorry, Jeff -- I didn't mean to mix up our two indies authors like that. But I still think Sailor was reading yours and was enjoying it.


I actually knew that Sheryl had claimed to be Mike's number one fan and was letting you off the hook. 

Sailor doesn't fit any gender generalization insofar as she likes guns, explosions and the American flag as much as she likes to play Kindle dress-up. (I'll bet I get a smoking PM for that comment.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I actually knew that Sheryl had claimed to be Mike's number one fan and was letting you off the hook.


Ah, thank you for that! 

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still confused by the fact that they need a "Men's Adventure" category. I noticed (a few pages in) there were some zombie books. I like zombie books. *Petulantly crosses arms and puffs out cheeks*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is the Men's Adventure?  I found it earlier and can't find it now.  I did notice earlier that it had "Journey to the Center of the Earth" in it, like only men have read that!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where is the Men's Adventure? I found it earlier and can't find it now. I did notice earlier that it had "Journey to the Center of the Earth" in it, like only men have read that!


You read that wrong. The title is Journey to the Center of her Girth. The sub-title is: There's a whole lot of lovin' in a fat woman.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You read that wrong. The title is Journey to the Center of her Girth. The sub-title is: There's a whole lot of lovin' in a fat woman.


From the men I've talked to on the internets you would think that would be in the Horror section.

(disclaimer: as a fat woman I'm allowed to make those kind of jokes)


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess I'm atypical too, since I read tons of military science fiction (love that Honor Harrington).  I also love movies like Lethal Weapon and Die Hard.  Hey, girls can enjoy a good explosion, too!  My husband is lucky that way!  We can read the same books and watch movies together!  He probably doesn't enjoy Wolverine with his shirt off the way I do, but I'm sure other characters are more enjoyable for him.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Jeff said:


> As a fat man I demand equal rights.


Oh you have equal rights, just as the women with less of a sense of humor than me have the right to be offended


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is there a rolling around on the floor laughing and clutching it's sides smiley?
> 
> ~robin


here is one for you Robin...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You read that wrong. The title is Journey to the Center of her Girth. The sub-title is: There's a whole lot of lovin' in a fat woman.


borrowing Angela's smiley...ROTFL (and I've signed up for the Kindle (pounds) Loser's club, too)









Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

*Pats belly proudly* What would I set the Kindle on if I didn't have a few extra pounds?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> *Pats belly proudly* What would I set the Kindle on if I didn't have a few extra pounds?










I can so relate!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sailor doesn't fit any gender generalization insofar as she likes guns, explosions and the American flag as much as she likes to play Kindle dress-up. (I'll bet I get a smoking PM for that comment.)


Yikes! I am busy at work catching up and come on here to find I am being talked about! Jeff, I would never send a PM when I can smoke you right here!

As a gurly girl, I say I speak for all of us delicate flowers and besides the love of a good gun, we also love a well put together story whether it be mens' or womens' adventures. I am reading The Treasure of La Malinche and it is a very riviting story. It has all the things a novel should have in the way of adventure. I didn't even know it was a "man's book," so I won't hold it against it - and I didn't think you could write so well either. Ahem, did I say that? (payback for Kindle dress-up)

Now, guns are another story and I would be totally off-topic (or would I?) if I started in on my love for a clean, loaded rifle. Nothing like the feel of the cold steel in your hands as your looking down the barrel at your target, squeeze the trigger back, and bam, bulls-eye! breath, sailor, breath...and a good blow-em-up is exciting...but I won't get into that one.

And got to love our Flag! It's so pretty AND a WOMAN invented it  She new our country needed some dressin' up.

Lastly, Kindle needs a good Oberon cover to keep him warm. Girls just THINK about these things, men just don't think... But, men should have equal time in books and adventures so I hope that writers keep men in mind when they are writing their books, eveyone needs a good story to lose themselves into...even men. 

P.S. they just need lots of pictures so they can understand the plot  Okay, I am totally kidding here. <says sailor, smirking, as she goes back to hairstyling>


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Sailor: I completely agree with your sentiments. I love James Bond movies mainly bacause of the neat toys. Quantum of Solace was so disappointing because his pen, watch and car were "normal". The fact that James Bond has that sexy British accent is second place(is it me or is it warm in here?). Although, I am having a real hard time with a blond James Bond. 

Ok. Back on topic, I enjoy books with a good plot and storyline, so I never real thought about men's or women's adventure.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Men's Adventure   I accidentally found this category when I was looking for where they hid the Clive Cussler books. 

I'm with Sailor about the benefits of a good blow-em-up book or movie and the more gadgets, the better. I was actually searching for more of the same type of books in the Cussler genre which I thought would be Action & Adventure but there is so much they have crammed into that category, I gave up searching that way.  

As for the category Men's Adventure, what an eclectic mix of titles! Maybe someone just put their reading list up?

Sheryl


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it's downright silly. This Men's Adventure Category. Maybe we should petition for them to name it the Men & Women-who-could-be-considered-tomboys-if-not-for-the-pedicure's Adventure!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Wiki entry:

"Men's adventure is a genre of magazines that had its heyday in the 1950s and 1960s. Catering to a male audience, these magazines featured pinup photography and lurid tales of adventure that typically featured wartime feats of daring, exotic travel, or conflict with wild animals. "


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> Wiki entry:
> "Men's adventure is a genre of magazines that had its heyday in the 1950s and 1960s. Catering to a male audience, these magazines featured pinup photography and lurid tales of adventure that typically featured wartime feats of daring, exotic travel, or conflict with wild animals. "


Don't forget the cover art:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I have GOTTA read "Gang Tramp"!!!!!!


I wonder if it's available on Kindle?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy Smokes!! I'm all for the lurid tales of adventure and feats of daring and exotic travel...don't know about the conflict with wild animals.    I guess that's where the Tarzan books come in on the Men's Adventure category!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have GOTTA read "Gang Tramp"!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if it's available on Kindle?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


*sigh*

Fixed.

Like that was any worse than what goes on in that "Australia" thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Like that was any worse than what goes on in that "Australia" thread.


Thank you, Jim.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thank you, Jim.


Sure.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

That was funny, Bacardi, but I have a crude sense humor.    

I like how it says "For MEN Only" as if women would dare to peak into that treasure-trove of fiction.  Wow, it sounds so sophisticated.  Maybe Oprah will feature them in her book club. 

"Swastika Slave Girls in Argentina's No Escape Prison"

"Gang Tramp"

Hefner should take notes. 

Lol (and Yes, I realize that this was from the 50's)


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Holy Smokes!! I'm all for the lurid tales of adventure and feats of daring and exotic travel...don't know about the conflict with wild animals.


How about man vs. spiders as wild animals? Or man as meat vs. bloodthirsty sharks?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh no!  Her bodice is ripped!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spiders.  why did it have to be spiders.

*shudders*


Betsy


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are some non-animal on the cover ones. Personally, I prefer _Castaways Return to Peeping-Tom Island_


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you folks were trying to convince me not to change the genre of my books, you win.


Being struck by the art on this page I have, however, redesigned the covers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> spiders. why did it have to be spiders.
> 
> *shudders*
> 
> Betsy


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Then, of course, there were always the physique magazines...










The very first cover by the famous "Tom of Finland." Spring 1957.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Then, of course, there were always the physique magazines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early Hugh Jackman?

(see, there's no topic for which Hugh Jackman is NOT an appropriate response.) 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Early Hugh Jackman?
> 
> (see, there's no topic for which Hugh Jackman is NOT an appropriate response.)
> 
> Betsy


Hahahaha, true.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there a petition somewhere we can sign to make the National Enquirer be more like these men's magazines?  These titles are priceless.  I think I've found something new to collect:  tasteless '50s adventure pulp.  


lol, b/c I didn't already have the world's largest stockpile of paper.


And am I missing the point of the spiders one?  I mean, I could see if she were covered in...what is it?  monster spiders?....and he was coming to her rescue (not that I agree with the whole rescue-fiction idea, but that's another post for another time).  I don't quite get it if he's covered in spiders as well.  It seems like a new twist on that killer ant movie.  Also:  how wise is it to call a magazine "OK for men"?  Is it truth in advertising (that it's just okay)?  Is it approved for men (like the words left off the title are "....to look at")?  Or is the the spawner of today's OK! magazine, one of the tawdriest of them all?  It seems to me that if they wanted higher sales numbers, they'd call it "Great for men", or "Awesome-ness for men" or something.  Anything but "Ok."

~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, maybe O.K. means something, like O-la-la, Kinky! That gives it a bit more pizzazz.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm voting for subtle, yet unintentional truth in advertising. If these read anything like they sound they would, I have a feeling that they're either "okay" or less than. 

However since the genre sort of went out with the 50's, I'm still confused as to why Amazon.com is using it to classify Clive Cussler books.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Rats, snakes, baboons, monkeys, and minks. Oh, My!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> However since the genre sort of went out with the 50's, I'm still confused as to why Amazon.com is using it to classify Clive Cussler books.


Neo-Men's Adventure?

Everything comes back eventually.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Rats, snakes, ....

My point exactly!

This is why women should be *Up In ARMs * about this...

All women should have the right to *ARM* herself and to *pack and carry a weapon*.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That guy on the cover of Man's Life -- the one with the snake -- looks vaguely like Sylvester Stallone.

L


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Poi Girl said:


> Neo-Men's Adventure?
> 
> Everything comes back eventually.


In some ways, it may be here already.

*Hard Case Crime* is quite popular. "The series recreates, in editorial form and content, the spirit of the pulps of the 1940s and '50s. The covers feature original art done in pulp style by artists such as Robert McGinnis and Glen Orbik." I really like most of the HCC novels, but I'll buy the DT versions because of the covers.

There will be a new publishing venue from the same group next year called *THE ADVENTURES OF GABRIEL HUNT*. From what I've heard there will a stock name on the cover, but each book will be written by a different popular mystery author. Christa Faust is supposedly going to write one, so maybe there will be other women writing the series too.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

The Fighting Harlots of Cay Chi.

OMG.  I think I just found a new title for my autobiography.


~robin


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Yowza!!! 
Reading this and LMAO at work is blowing my cover.  I'm trying to _look_ busy and business-like but my, oh my are those covers great! Did they have them behind the counter only?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, God, what an absolute scream! Those covers are absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Geemont said:


> In some ways, it may be here already.
> 
> *Hard Case Crime* is quite popular. "The series recreates, in editorial form and content, the spirit of the pulps of the 1940s and '50s. The covers feature original art done in pulp style by artists such as Robert McGinnis and Glen Orbik." I really like most of the HCC novels, but I'll buy the DT versions because of the covers.
> 
> There will be a new publishing venue from the same group next year called *THE ADVENTURES OF GABRIEL HUNT*. From what I've heard there will a stock name on the cover, but each book will be written by a different popular mystery author. Christa Faust is supposedly going to write one, so maybe there will be other women writing the series too.


No doubt. It seems like it's just updated to be more modern?

Just wondering, anyone else consider Indiana Jones or James Bond as Men's Adventure?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I would see your Indiana Jones and raise you League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (I know, it's a graphic novel) plus The Mummy, which was not a book at all.

~robin


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

They have kids in the Mummy, or at least the second one...okay..okay.
I call your Mummy and I turn over Sin City (also from a graphic novel and so grotesque, my husband can't watch it and he likes some pretty horrific movies)!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Geemont said:


> *Hard Case Crime* is quite popular. "The series recreates, in editorial form and content, the spirit of the pulps of the 1940s and '50s. The covers feature original art done in pulp style by artists such as Robert McGinnis and Glen Orbik." I really like most of the HCC novels, but I'll buy the DT versions because of the covers.


I actually bought one of these.









Really quite a good read. No bodice ripping at all. And one of the tamer covers.


----------

